# More pics of Lady



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Pop corn monster...she hears the microwave and gets excited!










under the small christmas tree...fitting she was my christmas present.










second night at home










she will get comfy anywhere










first road trip...and she did so well.



















snuggles










miss muffet...she got a new nick name.


just some pics of my little lady...I need a better camera I think!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

So so so adorable! I love her loose curls. You're right, in some of the pictures her face really does look like Rufus, especially the one in the car and the 2 others below that one. It's funny how different their faces can look in different settings (or with different moods).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It's so true...almost could be a different dog...depending on when you catch the photo.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at her begging for popcorn lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she caught a stray kernel one night...and ever since goes bonkers whenever we have some


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely pictures, the one in the car is my favourite


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is not a big fan of the car at all...well if we are on the highway going fast she is fine, but on city streets she cries the whole time...lol unless I drown her out by singing...she must quiet down thinking I am crazy


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's really cute! How big should she get? In the car pic she looks quite large already!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAH SHE LOOKS HUGE IN THAT PIC!! she isn't that big really, she is supposed to be around 15 pounds...so we were told...she is really really long and weighs about 11 right now....she has so much hair however that she looks so much bigger than she is...I am going to post one of her wet


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> YAH SHE LOOKS HUGE IN THAT PIC!! she isn't that big really, she is supposed to be around 15 pounds...so we were told...she is really really long and weighs about 11 right now....she has so much hair however that she looks so much bigger than she is...I am going to post one of her wet


Yeah she really does look big haha. Is she from a toy mix (only getting to be 15 lbs)? Post those bath pics!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was told that her dad was 6 pounds and her mom was 18 pounds...small for a cocker...lol I however think she is going to be like 18-20 with how big she is already.
I am trying to get the bath pics...my husband has them on his phone. I will post them the minute he gets them to me...she looks hillarious!!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I was told that her dad was 6 pounds and her mom was 18 pounds...small for a cocker...lol I however think she is going to be like 18-20 with how big she is already.
> I am trying to get the bath pics...my husband has them on his phone. I will post them the minute he gets them to me...she looks hillarious!!!!


ahaha excellent. Is that him in the car pic?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL I just looked back at the photos...the one in the car was taken christmas day...the one just below it...taken last week...odd she looks smaller in the one below. haha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh she's knows how to get comfy, and what a daddys girl x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is my husband in the car pic yes ...she will stay with him about long enough to get a picture...but if I am around that is about it and she will be in my arms in no time...lol a mama's girl to the core!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe the look on his face is that he's pleased he's getting a look in lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

poor husband hahaha can't get no love


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

parapluie said:


> poor husband hahaha can't get no love


hahahahahahhaha!!!!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is a mummy's boy, but about 5-6 am every day, he always goes to his dad for a cuddle in bed, and curls up and goes back to sleep with him for an hour or so. He knows enough not to bother me that time of day


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan is a mummy's boy, but about 5-6 am every day, he always goes to his dad for a cuddle in bed, and curls up and goes back to sleep with him for an hour or so. He knows enough not to bother me that time of day


Very smart pup :laugh:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks lovely, how old is she?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! She is 5 months and 5 days old...and a whoping 12.6 pounds!!! I am thinking she is going to be well over the expected 15!!
Her dad was 10 and her mom was 20...stop growing lady!!! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol I looked up the weight again...as I previously posted I thought both mom and dad were smaller.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Its nice to have a good size dog though - more to cuddle! Maisie never grew much - about 11 lbs or so at 20 months! Smaller than expected, but small dogs have their advantages too!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Maisie is a good size! Lady will bre great no matter what!


----------

